# Sleeping all day but eating too



## Churchill

Hi all! 

I am new to the forum. 
I am sick worried about my new budgie Churchill. He is 12 weeks old. 

We got him a week ago, and of course he was quiet at first but then started chirping, flying and playing with his toys. 

For some reason for the past three days he has been very quiet. He sleeps all day. Eats and drinks okay. Grooms himself too. 

I do not know what to do, I know this is not normal for him. 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Maria


----------



## aluz

Welcome to the forums and congratulations on your new budgie! 

Even though you have noticed a decrease on your budgie's energy levels, it's good that he has been eating and drinking well.
How are his poops, do they look normal, too?

At 12 weeks old, that's the age where budgies will start their moults, so the increased naps may be due to this.
You will find detailed information on these links below: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html

If your budgie truly spends most of the days fluffed up and sleepy, then having him seen by an avian vet specialist for a general check-up will be the best course of action.

I'm sending my best wishes and hope your budgie will feel better soon!


----------



## Churchill

Aluz, 

Indeed, his poop is fine. I gave him a cucumber a couple of days ago and the poop was so watery that I had to wash his butt cheeks! Decided to take a break for a bit with watery veggies and now he is eating millet and milti grains. Also put Vit-Mins in his water. 

He is fluffed up when he sleeps. Also his feet are colder than my hand, I've noticed this a couple of days ago. A week ago the feet were warmer. 

He chirped for a minute, groomed himself and is asleep again.

I am taking him to the vet tomorrow anyway. Just for a peace of mind. He does not seem to have any parasites or mites, but I think it would be useful to have him checked especially since I took him from a private breeder. 

Thanks a lot for your reply! 

Maria


----------



## aluz

You're very welcome! 
There can be a little variation in the temperature of the pet bird's feet when we have them perched on our finger. This can depend on multiple factors, like the overall room temperature, if there was a previous physical activity on the budgie's part, if moments before the budgie was perched on a "cold" surface, like a marble countertop or metal rod, for example. 

Best of luck at the vet's tomorrow, I hope everything goes well and Churchill is given a clean bill of health!


----------



## Churchill

I was wondering how the moulting starts. 

All I can find online is that I will see pin feathers coming through. I do not see any yet, but can he be so quiet because he feels the distress already? 

I feel odd taking him to the vet tomorrow because he is still new to his home and is still on a period of adaptation, so I do not want to put him under too much stress of transportation again. Especially because he is not tamed and I would have to grab him to put into the transport cage which can cause him pain if there are any new feathers underneath. 

So my question really is how does the moulting start? Do you think this might be it and he started feeling itchiness because there are new feathers underneath while it is not visible yet? 

Thanks so much. 

Maria


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

When you pick Churchill up to move him to the transport cage, use a soft cloth or small towel. This will help as he won't associate your hand with the stress of being moved as much as if you simply reach in and take a hold of him.

Even if it is only a molt that is causing his lethargy, it is always best to have your new budgie checked by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Best wishes for the vet visit tomorrow. I'll be looking forward to your update. 

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi Maria and :welcome: to the forums!

Aluz has given you great advice, and I'm glad that you'll be taking him to the vet to rule out any illnesses  

Do keep us posted on how the vet visit goes! 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through all the links provided to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help  

Hope to see you and darling Churchill around the forums! :wave:


----------



## Churchill

Hello all!

Thank you for all of your tips. I went through all the links yesterday, it is very useful.

Just came back from the vet trip! 

Churchill is all healthy, a bit underweight but it's probably because he's still a baby. Also, the vet found a bald patch on his neck but said the skin looks very healthy and it is an abnormality where he will always have that space bald. 

We also got a drop of medicine on his neck against any parasites. He did not particularly like it but it is all fine now. 

We had a 40 min road trip there and another 40 back, so he immediately went to sleep ni his cage. 

I wonder if that is normal that he is swinging now in his sleep from side to side. Could be the car sickness? 

Thank you all, 

Maria


----------

